#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  how to use two different versions of Hysys in the same computer?

## agda93

Hi guys!



I want to use Aspen hysys 2006 and Hysys 8.8 in my computer but I can`t.

When I tried to use the oldest version of hysys, the new AspenOne started and hysys 2006 didn't start.

Somebody can help me?

ThanksSee More: how to use two different versions of Hysys in the same computer?

----------

